# Need help with Ugodog



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just got the Ugodog system and I love it. It works great for my three girls who squat, as girls do, but my male is having a problem with it. He is a leg lifter and even though he does go on the grate his aim is way off, like on the floor all the time:smilie_tischkante:. I can't scold him cause he is where he is suppose to be. Does anyone have any suggestions for my little man's aim.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I've heard of people filling a 2-liter soda bottle with sand and then wrapping it with a pee pad. Then put that in the middle of where you want them to go so they have somewhere to aim.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe putting two Ugodog's next to each other?
Or putting a piece of laminate under it to catch the wee wee?

We are also huge Ugodog lovers,
it is prob the most useful product I have so far.
I use newspaper under the grate to partially absorb.

I clean it with Nature's Miracle Enzyme remover that I have in a spray bottle.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> I just got the Ugodog system and I love it. It works great for my three girls who squat, as girls do, but my male is having a problem with it. He is a leg lifter and even though he does go on the grate his aim is way off, like on the floor all the time:smilie_tischkante:. I can't scold him cause he is where he is suppose to be. *Does anyone have any suggestions for my little man's aim*.


You could send him over to live with his Aunt Sue and Tyler. :innocent: Oh, not an option, huh? In that case the soda bottle might work. My breeder suggested that for us but Tyler squats in the house and lifts his leg outside. What can I say...he's perfect. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> You could send him over to live with his Aunt Sue and Tyler. :innocent: Oh, not an option, huh? In that case the soda bottle might work. My breeder suggested that for us but Tyler squats in the house and lifts his leg outside. What can I say...he's perfect. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


How about you send Tyler here and I'll put Chachi on the next train to NY:chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

By the way Sue, I just love your siggy picture


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Canada said:


> Maybe putting two Ugodog's next to each other?
> Or putting a piece of laminate under it to catch the wee wee?
> 
> We are also huge Ugodog lovers,
> ...


I have two side by side that are attached in the center.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

beckinwolf said:


> I've heard of people filling a 2-liter soda bottle with sand and then wrapping it with a pee pad. Then put that in the middle of where you want them to go so they have somewhere to aim.


I will give this a try but hope it doesn't confuse the girls:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> How about you send Tyler here and I'll put Chachi on the next train to NY:chili:


I'm thinking!!!!!!! Aw I don't think I could give up my Tyler. Just as much as you couldn't give up Chachi. :HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> By the way Sue, I just love your siggy picture


Thanks!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

please dont laugh but ummm what is a ugodog ?


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to ask the same thing guess Im behind on new products.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not laughing:HistericalSmiley:It is the best thing since sliced bread. It is an indoor potty system and after 5 years of spending $$$$$$'s on pee pads I finally got it and I love it, except for my little man, the girls are great on it. Here is a link to see them UGODOG Dog Litter Box Toilet | Indoor Dog Potty | Pee Pee Pad


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

lynda said:


> I'm not laughing:HistericalSmiley:It is the best thing since sliced bread. It is an indoor potty system and after 5 years of spending $$$$$$'s on pee pads I finally got it and I love it, except for my little man, the girls are great on it. Here is a link to see them UGODOG Dog Litter Box Toilet | Indoor Dog Potty | Pee Pee Pad


Agreed!
I have raved a few times about it, :dancing banana:
but I was worried ppl might think I was planted by the company! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


They never get wee wee on their paws, it's enviro friendly,
I don't need to fret about a dog _(ah-hem, Paris!)_ chewing a pad,
And no moisture on the floor.
And you buy a potty or two and no more buying pads:
more $ for toys & treats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohhhhh this sounds neat!!! How far is the holes from where the pee falls? Idk how miss Bella would react to it....hummmm.... what do u put on the bottom? A pee pad? Litter?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Krystal said:


> Ohhhhh this sounds neat!!! How far is the holes from where the pee falls? Idk how miss Bella would react to it....hummmm.... what do u put on the bottom? A pee pad? Litter?


The gap between the plastic grating and the solid bottom,
is about a centimetre.
I put newspaper on the bottom. 

Paris took to it right away,
and never potties anywhere else.
She is a potty star.

Coco uses it but often has accidents. :blush:

Tucker will use the UgoDog and he also has washable Pooch Pads.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Canada said:


> The gap between the plastic grating and the solid bottom,
> is about a centimetre.
> I put newspaper on the bottom.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to keep this in mind!! Bella is so picky and HAS to have a CLEAN pad to potty on!! LOL...Mia on the other hand doesnt care and will use the edge if she has to :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

that looks good I had the one with the grass I cleaned that grass every other day and it still stunk I couldnt stand it worse think I have ever bought.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Did it take them long to learn to use it?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Believe it or not, it took my new baby at 6months old to learn it first in just a few days. My other three were quite skeptical and it took them about two weeks but it was well worth the training.

When you get it what you do for puppies that are already pee pad trained is put a pee pad on the grate for a few days and let them pee on the pad. Then after a few days take the pee pad and make it smaller. Have them go on the smaller pad for a few days until you have cut the pee pad down to just a small square. By then they will be used to the feel of the grate and you no longer have to put a pad down for them to stand on. The directions say about a week but mine are slow learners except for my little 6 month old einstein.:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How do you clean it? I keep thinking it would be a pain to keep clean.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> How do you clean it? I keep thinking it would be a pain to keep clean.


On my hands and knees:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> On my hands and knees:HistericalSmiley:


What are hands and knees?? Mine don't work when it comes to cleaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Really Sue, It is not hard to clean at all. I wash the top of the grates 1st with baby wipes and then the underneath side of the grates. Then I spray Odor Ban in the tray and wipe with a paper towel. The tray rarely gets dirty cause I use pee pads in it. I am now down to 1 pee pad a day.:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds great.....more work but less expensive after initial buying. I love my pads but they are soooo expensive. I may try this method.........Thanks!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> It sounds great.....more work but less expensive after initial buying. I love my pads but they are soooo expensive. I may try this method.........Thanks!


It is really not more work. When I had just the pads down I was constantly mopping up little paw prints on my kitchen floor all day long. Now, I take care of the grate in the morning and that's it till the next morning. No more paw marks cause now they cannot step in their pee:chili:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Did Chachi finally learn to aim correctly on it or did you end up with another solution for him?


----------

